
China Plans to Float Nuclear Reactors in South China Sea - NegativeLatency
https://gcaptain.com/chinas-plans-to-float-nuclear-reactors-in-disputed-waters/
======
pseingatl
Just like the U.S. military's nuclear barge Thor in the Caribbean?

